# Can it be done - Polishing plastic headlights ?



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi

Now i have my paintwork sorted my front headlights are next. On inspection they appear 'pitted' and feel 'grainy' and are in no way clear.

Is there a way to improve these with dual action polisher/polish ?

Is it safe to use on plastic ??

Cheers


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

try megs plastic x did a good job on mine, and from a lot of the write ups yes you can machine polish the lights.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Just found this - http://www.howcast.com/videos/20153-Cleaning-a-Headlight-Using-Autosol-Polish


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Sure, you can do headlights, taillights, indicators, clear pillar plastics etc...

I do it with rotary by polishing pad...

Menzerna PO85RD is great. If the swirls or oxidation is big, go first with cutting compound like 3M Fast Cut Compound...

Sorry, no "before" pic. I've just 3M Fast Cut Compound and the result is brilliant...

On severe oxidation you can wetsand with 2500 or 3000 grit


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Have a look here. A superb topic and correction

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=53720&highlight=wetsanding+headlights


----------

